# Fuel pump and fuse problem, need help



## sandy (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 1999 John Deere 5210. I keep blowing the 20 amp (no. 2) fuse for the fuel
shut-off solenoid. Have not taken the solenoid out yet. could something else cause this?
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks
Sandy


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Sandy, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found the following post written by *JDBones* on the SSB tractor forum.

"Hello Deere tech 6 years, seen this more than a few times....the 20 amp fuse right?
On the thermostat housing there is a temperature sensor that is connected to a two wire harness that goes to the injection pump, this is the "cold start advance" portion of the system so it starts easier when cold, the sensor is so it doesn't activate once warmed up. If you disconnect the sensor and it works fine ohm the sensor, probably shorted."


----------



## sandy (Apr 10, 2007)

I did just that and it works good now. My question, does it hurt to leave that sensor disconnected? I live in south Texas and have little to no cold weather. Thanks
Sandy


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you will find it's actually just an emissions trick. It really doesn't affect cold starting at all. Just leave it unplugged or simply cut the wires so it doesn't get accidentally hooked back up.


----------

